# Beloved Tonya



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

We lost our beloved nine year old girl, Saturday, to a tumor in her stomach. Please remember, if they won't eat it's for a reason. We were quick to take her to the vet, but the vet said we would have never noticed any symptoms until it was too late. After exploratory surgery the tumor was too big and extensive to remove and have her survive. We will always remember her and miss her.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I am sorry. Dogs instinctively hide illness well. We lost our Susie 5 days after her diagnosis.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

My heart goes out to you. I lost my Lacy on Sat to mammary cancer. 
Rest in Peace Tonya.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

RIP Tonya


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace dearest Tonya xx


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

oh, I'm so sorry for your loss.. Tonya was so loved...


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

sandra.. sorry to hear about your beloved, too...


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

> Please remember, if they won't eat it's for a reason.


 Yep, as soon as one of my pups goes off their food, I go on the alert. The second thing that I watch just as closely is what comes out the other end.

Nonetheless, I am so very sorry to hear about your beloved Tonya.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you all. We are still grieving, but I always remember, one day at a time!


----------



## steaminz (Apr 15, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. We lost two in two months. Stunned and dazed barely covers it.


----------

